# AC compressor whine



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

I identified the source of the whine (changed power steering pump twice, since noise was detected with stehoscope on pump - but never checked AC compressor) finally as coming from the AC compressor.

a) what is involved in changing the compressor (aside from refilling/charging the AC system)? Any major parts to be removed? Good DIY write ups available? 

b) can the compressor whine be fixed (with a repair kit for example) once it is out? If not: recommended replacement? Junk yard or ebay used one? No name refurb? Sources?

Thanks.


----------



## SledGe08Dubber (Jul 28, 2005)

*same problem on 1.8t*

I have the same problem on my 1.8t. Occasionally the noise would surface when the air conditioner is running. By turning off the a/c, the noise would go away.

This is a very intermittent problem and does not affect the cooling performance of the a/c. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------

